# Are We Alone?



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2013)

With all that exist around us, is it naive (right word?), to think that we're the only intelligent life in the universe, especially when so much is way older than us?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 28, 2013)

If we are the only intelligent life, there is a lot of wasted space out there. And if we are the only intelligent life, the universe is doomed to failure.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2013)

The Hippocroccofrogs in my town are proof of the existence of alien life forms. As for intelligence - well, in this case, that part was missed out!


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 28, 2013)

If we exist, something somewhere else will exist IMHO, just like before, when 'Europeans' supposedly discoved America in the 1400's, they thought it could be populated by demons, stange peoples with heads inside their chests along with other mythological medievil beastiary inspired beasts.

I think the beautiful complexity of DNA's simplicity that inherant in carbon based lifeforms, which could be described for those whom follow such hidebound things, as God's/Allah's/Enki's/Godess's/Pantheonic Divinities/Pan Galactic.. etc as a 'divine code of ( for) life'; and that its reach and influence is as possible throughout the universe, as it is here on in Earth. A heretical opinion for some..?

And thats without invoking the Law of Enthrapy or the quirky effect of watching (or not) of quantum particle wave function known as Super-position...


----------



## Readie (Apr 28, 2013)

Er Yes...Razor.

We are still not entirely sure what lurks at the bottom of our oceans so, to assume that 'we' are the only intelligent lifeform is rather arrogant.

Having said that...how can the human species be considered 'intelligent' when it is the only species to practice genocide and wanton destruction?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2013)

It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination

--Douglas Adams--


----------



## Readie (Apr 28, 2013)

'It is known that there are an infinite number of worlds, simply because there is an infinite amount of space for them to be in. However, not every one of them is inhabited. Therefore, there must be a finite number of inhabited worlds. Any finite number divided by infinity is as near to nothing as makes no odds, so the average population of all the planets in the Universe can be said to be zero. From this it follows that the population of the whole Universe is also zero, and that any people you may meet from time to time are merely the products of a deranged imagination'

That's weird Marcel...that is eactly what happened to me in Belgium...must be the beer hahaha


----------



## yulzari (Apr 28, 2013)

Intelligent life elsewhere in the universe I can believe in. It's intelligent life being here that I have trouble with.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

razor1uk said:


> If we exist, something somewhere else will exist IMHO, just like before, when 'Europeans' supposedly discoved America in the 1400's, they thought it could be populated by demons, stange peoples with heads inside their chests along with other mythological medievil beastiary inspired beasts.
> 
> I think the beautiful complexity of DNA's simplicity that inherant in carbon based lifeforms, which could be described for those whom follow such hidebound things, as God's/Allah's/Enki's/Godess's/Pantheonic Divinities/Pan Galactic.. etc as a 'divine code of ( for) life'; and that its reach and influence is as possible throughout the universe, as it is here on in Earth. A heretical opinion for some..?
> 
> And thats without invoking the Law of Enthrapy or the quirky effect of watching (or not) of quantum particle wave function known as Super-position...


What he said!


----------



## Jack_Hill (Apr 28, 2013)

Cannot say if the thing i saw was piloted or where it came from.
But damn, a 150/200 meters long grey cylinder hoovering 50 feet high, 800 meters away for minutes still ask me some questions. After 2 or 3 minutes, witnessed an "interception" by a plain white, bearing no identification marking, Dolphin Helicopter. the Helico took a perfect collision course toward the cylinder, cylinder then disapearing in a millisecond just before collision, the helico still running at full throttle 10 feet above my house.
Saw the crew.
No military crew,3 civilian dressed bastards watching at me while tickling my chimney and brand new roof.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Apr 28, 2013)

We have to be alone. 
This mistake could never be made twice!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

I wonder.
I am sure that, give the basic building blocks of life, there must be other planets circling other stars that have developed life.
As many of you know, I spent a great deal of my life as a truckdriver. Many hours on the open road and alot of time to think.
I have seen a couple of things over the years, and I know that, until someone sees the same kind of thing, a skeptic will remain one.
That is fine with me. I don't live or die on other peoples opinions. 
But there are a few points that have always bothered me.
1) There is a definite phenomenon happening. There are too many credible witnesses out there to dismiss sightings as the overimagination of some backwoods crackpot. So something is hapening.
2) Why would a civilization that has solved the problem of intersteller space travel bother to make so many "landings" or low level passes? Surely, any such beings could gather enough information with one trip.
3)In the late 1890's there was a wave of sightings of fantastically improbable and aerodynamicaly unsound craft that appeared to whole towns across the USA and the UK. (Possibly others also) By modern compairison we know that these craft could not fly, but to the people of that time, it was what they would expect such a "flying machine" to look like. This disturbs me because it shows a sort of anticipation, or manipulation of our expectations. Note how the sightings changed into the 1950's with "robots" encountered, and up into the 1980's and to this day with the "Greys".
4) If you take a step back from any and all religions, and look at the writings as they are, they show a contact of some sort that is unusual, to say the least. I have studied the belief systems of the ancient Chinese, the First peoples of both North America and South America, the myths of the Europeans, and into Africa and the Mid-east. The same stories surface every where you look. The same stories of "little people" that will play tricks, nasty or nice, surface. The same stories of strangers that ask for "Wheat cakes without salt, and clear water" happen throughout every culture. There must be an element of truth here. 
Which brings me to,
5) The winged serpent. This is possibly the weirdest thing that I have found. In all the cultures on this earth there is the remberance of the "flying snake" or the "winged serpent".
The Sumarians left a record of the ones they called the "watchers", the bible also records them, their function was to monitor and guide humans. Their symbol was the winged serpent.
I am not saying that "Ancient Aliens" genetically engineered modern humans. It is possible, I suppose. 
I am not saying that everything that religion is, is a result of mis-understood remembered occurences. It is possible, I suppose. 
I am not even saying that everything that you know or think that you know may be wrong. I don't know. All I know is that there are some very strange things out there and I have tried to keep an open mind and tried to keep my sanity while doing so.
So, to sum up the question, "Are we alone?", I have to say, "No". But HOW we are not alone is an open question.
As I said, I wonder.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 28, 2013)

you can only apply observational techniques and conclude from what you see. I agree that the size of the universe makes it likley that life exisats on other planets., but thats not yet been observed.

Despite all the UFO stuff getting about the place since the 1950's no credible evidence as yet exists.

All the hype about the Mars Rovers is about finding evidence of life other than from Earth. if evidence is found, it strengthens the case that intelligent extraterrestial life exists somewhere. If and until that happens, we have no evidence of off world life, let alone intelligent life

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 28, 2013)

If I may quote the Doctor, "There is nothing that is inexpliciable, just that that is unexplaned".


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

Where are these winged serpents when you needum?
We seem to need some more guidance!


----------



## Readie (Apr 29, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Where are these winged serpents when you needum?
> We seem to need some more guidance!




The Loch Ness monster is alive and well if that helps Bill


----------



## N4521U (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd hate to hear it's advice.

Get the F outa my loch!


----------



## parsifal (Apr 29, 2013)

"floch off!!!!" is appropriate i think


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2013)

Make like a shepherd and get the flock outta here, eh?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 29, 2013)

Are we alone .... ? Its all as clear as Dark to me...but I did find this snippet... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/we-alone-19922.html proof positive that great minds think alike


----------



## Marcel (Apr 29, 2013)

C


Geedee said:


> Are we alone .... ? Its all as clear as Dark to me...but I did find this snippet... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/we-alone-19922.html proof positive that great minds think alike


ah forgot about that one.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2013)

Jan is proof that we are not alone. He came from another planet.

Oh wait, you said intelligent life. Nevermind...



Just kidding Jan. We love you...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

You are never alone when you are paranoid.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 30, 2013)

Are we alone!………..With over 36,000 members on the forum and Jan……………………………Na


----------



## subkraft (Apr 30, 2013)

The majority of the inhabitants of this planet now carry digital cameras and video recorders, mobile phones.....all capable of connecting to a global network........so where are all the ufo, vids, pix? 

Uh, I forgot......the 'greys' know this.....and are evading appropriately.

Oh...c'mon


----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

You are never alone wearing PAFC colours.
Once a Green always a Green.

Sub,
You forgot CCTV....'they' watch our every move here in Blighty.

Bonza
John


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 30, 2013)

My opinion: Are we alone? No Have we been visited? No


----------



## Readie (Apr 30, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> My opinion: Are we alone? No Have we been visited? No



You could well be right CV but, looking at the Russian ladies bare hands tractor tyre changing tag team I'm not soooo sure.....


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, we are alone...............

Yes!!!!!!! we are alone!!!!! 
doesn't anybody hear me.... ?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I'm not. Damn voices are doing a medly of old Abbott and Costelo bits in the voices of Bullwinkle Moose and Rocket J. Squirrel. 
"Hey, Rocky, who's on first?"
Seriously annoying.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 30, 2013)

oh jeez....not the voices.....we need the aluminium foil headgear I think


----------



## razor1uk (May 1, 2013)

Either that and or something to drown them out.. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K191Azwyg8w_


----------



## N4521U (May 1, 2013)

There's no such thing as a Country Love song!


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

I'm not alone either... my certificate states clearly that 3 of my 'personalities' have been banished so, now there is just the two of me.
Doctor Jimmy and Mister Jim.
8)


----------



## Readie (May 1, 2013)

we need the aluminium foil headgear I think[/QUOTE said:


> It that the latest thing down under Michael?


----------



## parsifal (May 1, 2013)

oh yes, ....I know, becaue i told me....


----------



## Readie (May 2, 2013)

parsifal said:


> oh yes, ....I know, becaue i told me....



Its the sensible conversation to have...with yourself.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2013)

On a technical note, to date, there have been a little over 800 "exoplanets" confirmed in neighboring galaxies, several are confirmed being in the "sweet spot", meaning they are in a relative orbit to thier star as the Earth is to our sun.

This of course doesn't mean there's life on those worlds, since we don't know about thier enviromental conditions, but they have the potential. And all of this has been done with our extremely limited ability to "see" out into the heavens...

I would say it's entirely possible and I hope they're doing a better job than we are at making thier planet a nice place to be...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

Someone say something??


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

'Someone say something?? '

Not on VHF channel 16 Jan.
Seelonce, seelonce....

Hang on a minute....





My ebay bid for a Lambretta with all the trimings has gone through.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

So, you're one of them there Mods, eh?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2013)

You know, it was once said that Chrysler design engineers were actual proof that aliens were among us... 

Of course, this was coming from the Ford and Chevy crowd


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

Some of our designs, dashboards in particular, might seem a tad spaced out, especially to them there......eeerrrmmm.....infidels!


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

Dave, seeing some of Chysler Europe offerings to the unsuspecting public in the 1980's I think Ford has a point....

Jan, can't beat it mate.


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

Mind you 'wacky' and 'outrageous' are normally applied to French cars.... would an alien drive a 2CV6? I think not, he'd be on the first space ship back home


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

As Junior Johnson said, if you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

....you mean the French are all going to leave planet earth Jan???


----------



## yulzari (May 4, 2013)

France is the planet Earth, with some uncultured satellites around it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

yulzari said:


> France is the planet Earth, with some uncultured satellites around it.





'uncultured satellites'... that's no way to talk about your fellow Eurozone members hahaha.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Readie (May 8, 2013)

Just wondering...as we are born alone and die alone are we destined to be on our own?

NURSE...

NURSE...

Its time for Readie's medicine

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## JohnWV (Jul 13, 2017)

I asked all 3 of us and we said we're not alone, although I don't
put much faith in Myself and Me, they are habitual liars!---John


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that there's probably life somewhere out there, but I am surprised why a space-ship with interstellar capability and such technology would fly in visual range of people on the ground or near aircraft where they could be seen.

Honestly, these days if we saw "an alien invasion" it'd be more likely to be powerful interests with black projects trying to scare humanity into "joining forces" against the fictitious threat as a way of establishing global government.


----------



## at6 (Jul 14, 2017)

I can't be alone because I have dogs and they are more intelligent than 95% of the people I've met. Not only that , they smell better than some of them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jul 14, 2017)

Well if my last Uber driver is any indication your dogs can't possibly smell any worse...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2017)

We are definitely not alone...SOMEONE dumped there idiots here....and clearly are not coming back for them....sadly...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2017)

We've not found any evidence of life off Earth. Of course, our search for it is much more restricted than the drunk who's looking for his lost keys under the streetlight.

As for intelligent life, well it's a bit presumptuous to think we're unique and belong in that category.


----------

